# H96 Pro Plus



## thebign00b (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello world!

I just got this TV box and I think I broke it.

Looking for some advice please.

It comes with Android 7.1.2 and already rooted

I installed SuperSU and it asked if I wanted to update the binaries. So I did. Now the device won't boot at all.

I pressed the reset pin and wiped the system cache as well as done a factory reset. However it still won't boot.

I don't really know where to go from here as I don't know where to get the ROM from and reinstall it. Or even how for that matter.

The logo that comes up when it tries to boot is MBOX.

I would appreciate any suggestions and help.

Thank you for reading!


----------



## thebign00b (Aug 23, 2017)

Any ideas anyone please?


----------



## Shores (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi!
I did do the very same on mine MBOX H96 Pro+ 3g/32g/9377 , and 
I've used the USB flash utility (you need a strange male-male usb cable) to flash this firmware:

https://androidtvbox.eu/new-firmware-h96-pro-tv-box-3gb-ram-amlogic-s912-20170602-release/

By using this utility:
https://mega.nz/#!k8hkBDxK!6RVuhh089bT_C_Bdn_LmbicenlIEFYj61OoDMsVqH8A

With these license files:
https://mega.nz/#!o8w0nKYR!J4_6kjS3j6TsgE1Ytl12OnnHnu8aCHb1AKppmh8xVD0

It is 7.1.1, I think, but it made the box boot again. For the moment I'm keeping SuperSU WITHOUT updating SU, and it works well in asking for Root rights when apps require them, but I'm searching for roms which can be rooted with Magisk, and I found this, which seems interesting BUT I haven't tested it:

http://freaktab.com/forum/tv-player...6-scv4a-7-1-2-ddr3-ddr4-and-9377-wifi-chipset

Hope this helps!


----------



## risant (Sep 24, 2017)

Where is the reset button or i have to use toothpick and press thru the av hole then sinultaneously power on the power plug to get into recovery mode ..please help...i am also stuck at boot when updating the binaries of the supersu


----------



## gurrumio (Oct 27, 2017)

The same thing happened to me, I installed Supersu and did not start again.

I burned an image on an SD card and used a toothpick but had an added problem: If I removed the toothpick, the process stopped.

I stayed the whole process by pressing the toothpick.

If I stopped pressing with the toothpick the process stops . 

When finished, remove the toothpick quickly or start again.


----------



## steno66 (Nov 11, 2017)

Same to me, today installed super su and now won't boot. Thanks, tomorrow I will try this solution. I have another box, the same. It's possible to clone the box upon the broked one?


----------



## urbanman2004 (Nov 13, 2017)

Glad I skipped installing SuperSU on my device


----------



## Billy141 (Jan 26, 2018)

*7.1.2 firmware*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1x0rkkYRrmtKke1QiN21-0KqLsXc30v16/view?usp=drives  there is no su but is rooted, do not update su


----------



## curiou5 (Jan 31, 2018)

Help. I think my 4 mths old  H96+ is dead. I tried updating the firmware using SD card burn method.  I pressed the reset button and inserted power. The green Android robot appeared showing it was flashing and immediately  I stopped pressing the button. The screen went blank and the blue light went off. Thereafter the H96 won't turn on. No blue light but there is light at the optical out connector. Is the H96 fit for the bin.


----------



## Billy141 (Jan 31, 2018)

Mine is MBox too BTW Have you tried booting to recovery I managed to by pressing reset 3x then held for 10 secs around ten secs no sure which side of 10 tho soz cus one way will go update one to fastboot and one to recovery

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------

Here is the firmware I've been using...
Stock: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1x0rkkYRrmtKke1QiN21-0KqLsXc30v16/view?usp=drivesdk
Supercelerons ATV http://freaktab.com/forum/tv-player...b-scv7a-7-1-2-ddr3-ddr4-and-9377-wifi-chipset


----------



## curiou5 (Jan 31, 2018)

curiou5 said:


> Help. I think my 4 mths old  H96+ is dead. I tried updating the firmware using SD card burn method.  I pressed the reset button and inserted power. The green Android robot appeared showing it was flashing and immediately  I stopped pressing the button. The screen went blank and the blue light went off. Thereafter the H96 won't turn on. No blue light but there is light at the optical out connector. Is the H96 fit for the bin.

Click to collapse




What a shame. It is good box but didn't last. It was having some issues before I decided to give it an upgrade.


----------



## PTHugo (Mar 11, 2018)

curiou5 said:


> What a shame. It is good box but didn't last. It was having some issues before I decided to give it an upgrade.

Click to collapse



Sorry i only seen your post today you need to get the right image for your box and then flash it it appears that you are flashing a different software and its conflicting your ram thas way it turns off aftwr flashing the boot, get the right firmware and you iwll be fine, same happend to me but know all is well sd card flashing is the safest one good luck

Enviado do meu GT-N8000 através do Tapatalk


----------



## curiou5 (Mar 12, 2018)

PTHugo said:


> Sorry i only seen your post today you need to get the right image for your box and then flash it it appears that you are flashing a different software and its conflicting your ram thas way it turns off aftwr flashing the boot, get the right firmware and you iwll be fine, same happend to me but know all is well sd card flashing is the safest one good luck
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-N8000 através do Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks.

I have open up the box and printed on the circuit board is 2017-02-10 which I am assumed is the date. The other info is H96-S912-TVBOX(DDR4)-VO.2. Does it mean that the RAM is DDR4 RAM and not DDR3 RAM as stated in the market place.

Update : Found firmware for DDR4 RAM and managed to flash the original H96 Pro+ firmware.
I followed the steps found here http://freaktab.com/forum/tv-player...k-gt1-ultimate-scv2-atv-android-tv-ddr4/page3 post #37.

Edit :
First  I tried the Super Celerons Standard Android firmware from http://freaktab.com/forum/tv-player-...l-android-ddr4 but my wifi could not connect. Then I download and flashed the firmware from https://mega.nz/#!74hSDb5A!nkqPR4tnp...bvCDquoJ5BJok0 and the box is back to how it was when I first bought it.


----------



## pete.xda (Mar 16, 2018)

Man I wish I saw this thread before installing supersu... totally bricked my box. Tried a bunch of firmwares & sd cards, it's not going so well


----------



## curiou5 (Mar 18, 2018)

pete.xda said:


> Man I wish I saw this thread before installing supersu... totally bricked my box. Tried a bunch of firmwares & sd cards, it's not going so well

Click to collapse



You must first find out whether your RAM is DDR3 or DDR4. As I have learned there are a few versions of this H96 Pro+. Flashing DDR4 firmware on DDR3 version and vice versa will not work.


----------



## McGiles (Apr 17, 2018)

*How I unbricked mine after an age!!*

What worked for my Banggood H96 Pro plus box to unbrick it. First - it says on the back of the green board in the box CZ-S32-V2.2/ 3+32/9377 DDR3. I was trying to update the firmware with the burncard method connected to the TV with HDMI and reset button and power connect like I'd done many times before with one of the Tanix 8 Max roms (well it had worked before), only not this time and it bricked hard. Nothing was working to put life back into the box with either different roms with burncard method or that USB burning tool method (what disastrous software that is). My box did have the front blue light and back red one on when I plugged the power in and something I had read said that if that was the case I should be able to get the box resurrected. Then I saw this segment on Youtube - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUfKNNgxb9E

So, I moved back to my TV with my sdcard done by burn card maker with this rom - aml_7.1_s912_q9377-H96PROPLUS_KDMC_mac-20171129_Shonk.img. I don't remember which pin combo tripped the wonderful pic of the android robot on screen (first time in over 2 months that I saw anything visual from my H96) with the UPGRADING below it (I had the power in, the reset button activated, and of course the HDMI plugged in when I was routing around for the the correct pin combo)(I was not looking at the screen because those tiny pins required my attention but the sound caused me to look up at the screen). As soon as I saw the little robot I pulled the paper clip from the box and let it run on it's own to completion. A check mark came on the little robot and I pulled the power and put it back in and it took off with that H96 Pro + splash screen and finished the set up. To finish - it's seems like a wonderful rom so far. Wifi works great and I have not run into any problems so far after 2 days - it is faster than my Nexbox A1 2gb/16gb s912. Did I miss anything? Just ask.


----------



## PTHugo (May 17, 2018)

McGiles said:


> What worked for my Banggood H96 Pro plus box to unbrick it. First - it says on the back of the green board in the box CZ-S32-V2.2/ 3+32/9377 DDR3. I was trying to update the firmware with the burncard method connected to the TV with HDMI and reset button and power connect like I'd done many times before with one of the Tanix 8 Max roms (well it had worked before), only not this time and it bricked hard. Nothing was working to put life back into the box with either different roms with burncard method or that USB burning tool method (what disastrous software that is). My box did have the front blue light and back red one on when I plugged the power in and something I had read said that if that was the case I should be able to get the box resurrected. Then I saw this segment on Youtube - https://ru-clip.com/video/CUfKNNgxb9...in-method.html
> 
> So, I moved back to my TV with my sdcard done by burn card maker with this rom - aml_7.1_s912_q9377-H96PROPLUS_KDMC_mac-20171129_Shonk.img. I don't remember which pin combo tripped the wonderful pic of the android robot on screen (first time in over 2 months that I saw anything visual from my H96) with the UPGRADING below it (I had the power in, the reset button activated, and of course the HDMI plugged in when I was routing around for the the correct pin combo)(I was not looking at the screen because those tiny pins required my attention but the sound caused me to look up at the screen). As soon as I saw the little robot I pulled the paper clip from the box and let it run on it's own to completion. A check mark came on the little robot and I pulled the power and put it back in and it took off with that H96 Pro + splash screen and finished the set up. To finish - it's seems like a wonderful rom so far. Wifi works great and I have not run into any problems so far after 2 days - it is faster than my Nexbox A1 2gb/16gb s912. Did I miss anything? Just ask.

Click to collapse



the video is not there anymor can you post a picture please

Sent from my ATVXperience using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoli1972 (May 31, 2018)

Hey Shores,

please, provide another download link. The source from the link you provided is infected heavily.

Zoli


----------



## phpolo (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi,
 For the second time no more signal from the h96 pro plus hdmi output the front blue led don't light on. I have returned the box to the Chinese supplier and after 2month the box come back with no defects found....
 This time after 6 month same problem. 
 But I have connected the USB output from the box to the PC. (Idea was reload firmware). But suddenly the blue LED light on. Now the box is working properly by using one TV USB port without the external power supply.
 Is there any other way for solve the problem?
 If not I hope this message will help others h96 user's ..[emoji6]

Envoyé de mon MI 4S en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## McGiles (Jun 11, 2018)

*New Link to try*



PTHugo said:


> the video is not there anymor can you post a picture please
> 
> Sent from my ATVXperience using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUfKNNgxb9E


----------



## thebign00b (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello world!

I just got this TV box and I think I broke it.

Looking for some advice please.

It comes with Android 7.1.2 and already rooted

I installed SuperSU and it asked if I wanted to update the binaries. So I did. Now the device won't boot at all.

I pressed the reset pin and wiped the system cache as well as done a factory reset. However it still won't boot.

I don't really know where to go from here as I don't know where to get the ROM from and reinstall it. Or even how for that matter.

The logo that comes up when it tries to boot is MBOX.

I would appreciate any suggestions and help.

Thank you for reading!


----------



## PTHugo (Jun 12, 2018)

McGiles said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUfKNNgxb9E

Click to collapse



Thanks mate now everyone can see it

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Carleone (Jun 15, 2018)

These alfawise boxes are pure ****. I got mine from Gearbest. Apparently, there's another same box made my New Pro. I dunno how to tell it apart myself. But stay away from alfawise. 
I bricked mine too by installing Superuser. I wish there was some warning out there about that. Hopefully, I can get it back by trying to reload the firmware as instructed on the first page.

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




Zoli1972 said:


> Hey Shores,
> 
> please, provide another download link. The source from the link you provided is infected heavily.
> 
> Zoli

Click to collapse



Actually, the link is now dead.

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




Zoli1972 said:


> Hey Shores,
> 
> please, provide another download link. The source from the link you provided is infected heavily.
> 
> Zoli

Click to collapse



Actually, the link is now dead.


----------



## oneGermany (Oct 26, 2018)

On the board there are GPIO pins maybe you can flash a new Android via them with an Ardoino or USB Programmer.


----------



## Lennon197512 (Feb 3, 2019)

unfortunately, there is no wifi signal at the beginning of the installation. What's the problem?


----------



## btcoin (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi there! Iam having almoat same problem my device is H96 pro 3/16 amlogic became like died, no conectivity to tv,  burning tool and sd card method not works for me,  if someone experience same problem please share me, thanks on advance


----------



## Zibri (Aug 28, 2022)

I succeeded unbricking it, but now CEC does not work anymore


----------

